# Housetraining a puppy!



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Our puppy is coming home on new years eve  and I am trying to get organised as never had a dog before. (we have 2 cats which I am not looking forward to introducing them to!  ) 

Think I have everything! Is there anything you found invaluable when toilet training a puppy? 
We live in a three storey house and I am going to attempt to crate train the puppy so will be going down 2 floors several times a night to let puppy go to the toliet!    

How and what did you do when you trained?

Help!  
xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hiya

Couple of things we did was slightly sedate the cats - rescue remedy from boots - it just chilled them out enough for them to meet.
The crate is a great idea, it gives them security and a sense of home. When outside training make sure that when they want to go out you respond asap, they literally cant wait - when they want to go, they want to go!

Pick a word for going to the toilet (we used 'busy busy' no idea why  ) and stick to it always, that way they know what you mean, and praise when they do well - but ignore if they do badly, it seems to work better than being cross.

The other thing is be prepared for it to be hard and not always successful.... we had to resort to a new back door & a dog flap as after a long struggle our chap still couldnt get the hang of it. Im not trying to frighten you, just warning you that its not always easy....

We dont have him anymore and I really miss having a dog, hope you have lots of fun - what are you getting?
Good luck
Rach
xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello! Oh how exciting, what type of puppy?  

We got a cage for Oscar (now a 3yr old black lab) this was his 'house' from the start and he was 'locked' in there at night. (we still have his 'house as he loves it, he's curled up in there as I type   we just never close the door any more - he can't even stand up straight in there anymore, he's about an inch too tall   nevermind it makes a useful changing bag dumping ground   ) Anyway, I digress  . I started off with sheets of newspaper on the floor until someone said not to because they always associate newspaper with having a wee   so I got rid of it all. So all I did was take him to the garden religiously every 2 hrs and 'told' him to "be quick" that was our trigger phrase. At night I didn't take him out (are you kidding it was winter  ) so the last trip was around 11.30pm and then at 6.30ish in the morning. To be honest he learnt really quickly by doing that. Any accidents I just said "No!" to or if he was literally circling and getting ready I'd scoop him up and rush him out side, the shock of that was enough to make him hang on for a moment  

Also if you can be bothered, we trained Oscar to only do a poo in one place in the garden so that we didn't have to tip-toe round trying to find them each day. Each time he got ready I just rushed him to the right place, "the poo place" and told him to 'be quick'. That didn't take too long to perfect either. We've moved house 3 times since and in each garden since we've chosen a place for him and he sticks to it   (Except when he's drunk on excessive apple eating in the summer     )

Enjoy it they get big so quickly, oh it's lovely having a puppy  

B x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the advice  much appreciated 

He is a chocolate cocker spaniel  

I think I am going to take him out last thing as night (around 11ish as thats when we take K to toilet  ) and then again in the night about 3am (ouch  ) while he is still only a couple of months old and then again as soon as dh gets up at 7 am  and see if thats works! we shall soon see  
Not looking forward to being 2 flights of stairs up from where he is in his crate at night but needs must 

xx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounsd a gorgeous pup. Bet you can't wait. 

When Honey was a pup we had her in a crate at night and would take her out before she went to sleep and then if/when she barked in the night. We'd often wake up to find she's peedin her bed before we got to her but as they hate this she would hold on longer each night till she could hold on till waking up time after a few months. She now has a bladder of steel (wish mine was as good   ). during the day we took her out every hour and after mealtimes, and if she started circling. It worked with Daisy as well, though she didn't have a crate as such and soon worked out how to get out of her pen in the mornings.


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

Crates are the best invention ever! Although we did shut the door when we first got her, we dont anymore as after a week of her going in it fine she started to literally cry alllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll night with it closed! I know this isnt about toilet training but wanted to say, if he cries during the night for you DO NOT go to him! It will take all your willpower not to as it breaks your heart hearing their little cries but it will be worth it in the end. I ended up in tears for a few nights hearing Daisy crying downstairs and me feeling bad for leaving her but she now sleeps all night by herself without barking or crying. 

They like routine so make sure you all use the same words for things such as 'toilet' or 'bed' etc and stick to them, if not you will just confuse them! I have some really good info from a dog behaviouralist (yes i got that desperate!!) so if you want to pm me your email address I will forward them over for you   

Cant wait to see some pics! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the posts  

Sounds bit like potty training  Dh is the one I am going to have to stop , as he will give in to him! I am booked on puppy training course in January as soon as he is 12 weeks. 

Jo will pm you 

x


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Hi Suzie - congrats on getting a puppy!! I definitely recommend the crate I don't know how we would've done it without one! It also means they are safe if you have to leave them for an hour or 2. Get them used to it asap, we draped blankets over ours so it felt more cosy, he took to it very well & treats it like his bedroom, he absolutely loves it. When we first got him we put him out last thing at night then went down every 3 hrs for the first week (we use 'be clean') then did it about 2 or 3 after that but gradually moved the time half hour later every couple of days until he went all night. They all seem to be different so yours might get it straight away or it may take a few weeks, either way it is tiring and if it doesn't work at any point just go back a step. I would recommend 'The perfect puppy' by Gwen Bailey. And, as someone else said, don't chastise them, at this age they won't get it and will just learn to fear you, ignore anything they do wrong & praise them for anything they get right. Ours is such a delight now (yes, I won't lie a young pup is HARD work!) and I couldn't imagine being without him (he's now 9mths).

Good luck & make sure you get LOTS of sleep before you get him 

Wombly x

PS - we want to see pictures too!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

We are going to see him tomorrow and will ask nicely if I can take pic  

xx


----------



## Wombly (Oct 17, 2007)

Forgot to say, we also have 2 cats & separated them for a while (cats had upstairs pup had downstairs) so they got used to each other being in the house. Then we started on 'project family integration' which has finally resulted in one of the cats actually headbutting him and letting him lick her head!! They're never going to be best of friends but they're sooo much better than they used to be, it has taken forever just to get to this stage!


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thought I might add a little story here as a sort of 'watch how you go' with crates.

Lottie had one when I first got her. One day I heard this awful squealing and banging. I rushed into the room and somehow the tag on her collar had got caught in the crate. To this day I honestly don't know how it happened. She was panicking and dragging the crate by her neck. The noise made her panic even more and pull it around even harder. It was just awful. I couldn't hold her still AND the crate to try and get her collar undone as I couldn't get the stuck tag out. Thank god right at that moment a friend walked in and he grabbed the crate whilst I managed to get her collar off. She was quite drowsy by then and had clearly been choking.

Anyway - just a warning maybe to take their collars off when in the crates. Its quite possible you're meant to do this anyway and I didn't know  . Even after all that though - after a couple of months she went back in and quite liked her little den

xxxxx


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Sooze me ole mucker, what ya worrying about. You are gonna handle this puppy in the same way you handle everything........VERY WELL!!!  

Love ya sweety  

See you soon for a puppy party. 

Im back to add a sensible bit (difficult after the amount of vodka Ive had). Anyway.....too many people humanize dogs and that is not good for them. The first thing they need is leadership, the second is routine and then you can apply as much love/cuddles etc as you want. Make sure your baby knows his place in the pack and I guarantee he will be happier for it.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Actually yes, Em is right. Oscar got his collar caught once so we ALWAYS took it off at night or if we had to go out (which was not very often when he had to be shut in there when tiny). Out of habit, even now we always take his collar off at bedtime


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm the same B. Lottie NEVER has her collar on in the house anymore (with or without a crate).


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for the tip   Our cats don't have collars on in the house as they only go out when we are at home and they are in at night , so was going to do the same for pup anyhow  Will defintely do it now! 

Been to see him this morning. Breeder is going to email me some good pics later as took one on phone this morning but its not great. He is soooo gorgeous but I am bias  he has white nose and patches at the mo that the breeder thinks will go a tan colour 
4 weeks until he can come home! 
x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's a pic


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Awwwwww! What a cute pup.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Suzie - Have posted my thoughts on toilet training in admin area, so won't repeat here  Have to say though, I'm excited for you about getting the puppy. He looks utterly adoreable, and I can't wait to see more pics  Getting our puppy last year was one of the best things I've ever done. Ummed and arred about getting one for years, and wish I'd got one sooner, although suppose that wouldn't have been good as then we wouldn't have had Poppy, and she is just the best  

x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks Jayne   Thought of Poppy when I went to see Monty at the weekend as he also has some westie pups who are absolutely adorable 

I am hoping Monty and I become the best of friends

x


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

You and Monty will DEF become the best of friends  It's a wonderful experience  x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Is he home? 
How was your first night? 



Happy New Year!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohh he is home  picked him up on Monday 

So far its not too bad  he is whining at 3am for about half an hour for some reason! So going to leave radio on low for tonight and see if that helps. He is mostly peeing on the paper but its a bit hit and miss with the poo's! So any help greatly appreciated! 
He had his first jabs on Tuesday and second lot in 12 days so we can go out and about properly then 
here's a pic


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awww Suzie, he is sooooo gorgeous  

x


----------



## ♥ cat ♥ (Apr 13, 2003)

Ahh he is sooo cute  xxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Well poops all being done outside and most wees although could do with some help on getting him to hold it a little longer !  
He is not whining at all at night now   it stays that way. Have radio on low for him and that seems to have done the trick

What do people do about the biting of hands etc ? Any good suggestions. ? The feet biting has been better today (much less of it and he gets off it I say owww ) He has loads of toys to chew on but doesnt seem interested at the mo. 

He can hold it all night in crate ( pad is dry most mornings ) but only about an hour in the day. 
Been a bit stressed out with it all today  but you just have to look at him and smile 

x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Try this...

http://www.dog-obedience-training-review.com/how-to-stop-a-puppy-from-biting.html

/links


----------



## watn1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Oooohh Suze! He is too cute! I have 2 spaniels and I love them to bits.

They are so loving, playful and smart & also a pain in the bum at times as they are a little wilde   My 2 learnt very quickly on toilet training doing pretty much what has been posted before. They chewed a lot though and it would be anything including the leather sofa they have in the kitchen.. Mostly boredom I think and just to be naughty! 

Your'll enjoy every second with him.x


----------

